
Troubleshooting Kubernetes: How container metadata changes your point of view - knoxa2511
https://sysdig.com/blog/container-metadata/
======
kamilash
Hi! Very nice post. I would like to know if it's necessary to have a sysdig-
agent running in each kubernetes nodes or with only one agent running in
kubernetes master I can have this visualisation of the cluster. Thanks!

~~~
knoxa2511
Hi Kamilash! You need to have an agent installed on each physical node where
kubernetes is running in the cluster. Let me know if you have any other
questions!

